# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Valencia And Calatrava

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Santiago Calatrava...This architect designs with a visionary use of space and  materials, and the most impressive buildings were the Palau de les Arts and the  Museo de las Ciencias.

More text and photos from our visit to Valencia are at: http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

Cruise06 015.jpg

Cruise06 024.jpg

----------

